# Gobbling



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Anybody hearing much gobbling the last few days


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

What county you in?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I've heard gobbling every morning I've been out. Wednesday I had a tom sounding off up until about 11am.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

In my last three times out no gobbles all day............ Hunting in portage one day and trumbull the other two................ I only heard two birds all season so far and we manage to get those two......................... hope things change soon........... i hate deer hunting for turkey


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Gobbling their heads off this am !!! Heard them as soon as I walked out of the house, gobbled for an hour and a half, could not get close and had to head off to work . . . sucked


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Richland County was quiet this morning


----------

